# TV Show of the Month #2 [Voting]



## Para (Aug 8, 2010)

Vote please.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 8, 2010)

The Good Guys!


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2010)

True Blood:33


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 8, 2010)

I voted for Lie To Me for obvious reasons


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 8, 2010)

The Good Guys . Epic badassenry.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 8, 2010)

Voted the three I nominated.  But I'm still mostly in favor of Psych. I'm keeping up with that one the best at this point in time. These days I like things with a high humor and seriousness content.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 9, 2010)

True blood is the only show i watch on that list, but i don't think it needs a sub forum


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 9, 2010)

Psych is heavily overrated , and True Blood is just straight porn with vampires.


----------



## Sin (Aug 9, 2010)

Psych's new season has yet to impress me. Few laughs here and there a subforum does not warrant.

Disappointed White Collar didn't make it


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 9, 2010)

True Blood


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh my fucking shit. True Blood?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 9, 2010)

Your shit fucks?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh my fucking shit. True Blood?


That's what i thought.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh my fucking shit. True Blood?


It looks like Twilight.Just with a lot more porn,and not so creepy romance.


----------



## Detective (Aug 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh my fucking shit. True Blood?



The voting majority of this poll... kill them with UV Rays and Garlic Bread! Fight For Your Freedom! For The Horde!


----------



## Gabe (Aug 9, 2010)

true blood


----------



## Sin (Aug 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh my fucking shit. True Blood?


The only show on the poll that I'd rather have a subforum for more than True Blood is Burn Notice.

Certainly not a facepalm worthy selection :3


----------



## Proxy05 (Aug 10, 2010)

Lie To Me. \o/


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I wanna do bad things with you...

Entourage should have been on the list...


----------



## illmatic (Aug 11, 2010)

True Blood


----------



## Sassy (Aug 14, 2010)

True Blood us quite the show.

I'm not all vampire fan-girl but this show has got me hooked.


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Aug 14, 2010)

Burn Notice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2010)

Voted the only 3 shows I actually watch, and even those not very often so I can't discuss well.

Figures when I finally start White Collar it isn't on the list


----------



## Silence (Sep 21, 2010)

I like True Blood, but Psych is awesome too.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2010)

True Blood for 2 months in a row!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah, just wait until the voting for AotM and MotM and I'll inform Para


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 30, 2010)

Shouldn't we be choosing another show?


----------



## LayZ (Sep 30, 2010)

Rob` said:


> Shouldn't we be choosing another show?


I was wondering that myself.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 30, 2010)

for me Its :lie to me


----------

